# HDMI Forum Releases Version 2.1 of the HDMI Specification, Supports 10K



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 30, 2017)

```
<em>A Huge Leap Forward Supports Resolutions Up to 10K and Dynamic HDR and Introduces New Ultra High Speed HDMI Cable</em></p>
<p><strong>SAN JOSE, California – November 28, 2017</strong> – HDMI Forum, Inc. today announced the release of Version 2.1 of the HDMI® Specification which is now available to all HDMI 2.0 adopters. This latest HDMI Specification supports a range of higher video resolutions and refresh rates including 8K60 and 4K120, and resolutions up to 10K. Dynamic HDR formats are also supported, and bandwidth capability is increased up to 48Gbps.</p>
<p>Supporting the 48Gbps bandwidth is the new Ultra High Speed HDMI Cable. The cable ensures high-bandwidth dependent features are delivered including uncompressed 8K video with HDR. It features exceptionally low EMI (electro-magnetic interference) which reduces interference with nearby wireless devices. The cable is backwards compatible and can be used with the existing installed base of HDMI devices.</p>
<p>Version 2.1 of the HDMI Specification is backward compatible with earlier versions of the specification, and was developed by the HDMI Forum’s Technical Working Group whose members represent some of the world’s leading manufacturers of consumer electronics, personal computers, mobile devices, cables and components.</p>
<p>“The HDMI Forum’s mission is to develop specifications meeting market needs, growing demands for higher performance, and to enable future product opportunities,” said Robert Blanchard of Sony Electronics, president of the HDMI Forum.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>HDMI Specification 2.1 Features Include:</strong></p>

<ul>
<li>Higher video resolutions support a range of high resolutions and faster refresh rates including 8K60Hz and 4K120Hz for immersive viewing and smooth fast-action detail. Resolutions up to 10K are also supported for commercial AV, and industrial and specialty usages.</li>
<li>Dynamic HDR support ensures every moment of a video is displayed at its ideal values for depth, detail, brightness, contrast and wider color gamuts—on a scene-by-scene or even a frame-by-frame basis.</li>
<li>The Ultra High Speed HDMI Cable supports the 48G bandwidth for uncompressed HDMI 2.1 feature support. The cable also features very low EMI emission and is backwards compatible with earlier versions of the HDMI Specification and can be used with existing HDMI devices.</li>
<li>eARC simplifies connectivity, provides greater ease of use, and supports the most advanced audio formats and highest audio quality. It ensures full compatibility between audio devices and upcoming HDMI 2.1 products.</li>
<li>Enhanced refresh rate features ensure an added level of smooth and seamless motion and transitions for gaming, movies and video. They include:
<ol>
<li>Variable Refresh Rate (VRR) reduces or eliminates lag, stutter and frame tearing for more fluid and better detailed gameplay.</li>
<li>Quick Media Switching (QMS) for movies and video eliminates the delay that can result in blank screens before content is displayed.</li>
<li>Quick Frame Transport (QFT) reduces latency for smoother no-lag gaming, and real-time interactive virtual reality.</li>
</ol>
</li>
<li>Auto Low Latency Mode (ALLM) allows the ideal latency setting to automatically be set allowing for smooth, lag-free and uninterrupted viewing and interactivity.</li>
</ul>
<p>The HDMI 2.1 Compliance Test Specification (CTS) will be published in stages during Q1-Q3 2018, and HDMI adopters will be notified when it is available.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## bhf3737 (Nov 30, 2017)

This is quite interesting. Bandwidth of moving equivalent of 1.5 DVDs every second! However, the rest of echo system should be there to fully utilize this capability. 
In the process of capture-transmit-save-deliver, the target for the first two steps are set: 10K capture, 480 Mbps transmit between capturing device and the storage via HDMI. For the save step, the CFexpress 1.0 has upper bound of 1,970 MBps which is quite high and for the delivery via a wired network the yet to be decided wired network standard IEEE 802.3 cd is supposed to have 50-200 Gbps capacity. So basically every step of the process is taken care of. (B=Byte, b=bit, M=Mega, G=Giga)
Interestingly, still from standards perspective, the slowest link in the process is the 10K capture step!


----------



## magarity (Nov 30, 2017)

bhf3737 said:


> Interestingly, still from standards perspective, the slowest link in the process is the 10K capture step!


The next generation of cameras will have to use an M.2 in some kind of cartridge format.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 30, 2017)

Its important to establish standards well in advance of implementation, we have had huge messes over the years with the Wi-Fi specifications being released years after draft versions were in use.


----------



## dolina (Dec 1, 2017)

What a time to be alive! Correct me if I am wrong but 10K is equivalent to 80 megapixels per frame!

Dell's 8K display is $4999.

Would 10K displays cost $499 by the year 2027?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 1, 2017)

dolina said:


> What a time to be alive! Correct me if I am wrong but 10K is equivalent to 80 megapixels per frame!
> 
> Dell's 8K display is $4999.
> 
> Would 10K displays cost $499 by the year 2027?


Moorer's law or the equivalent of it would have the number of diodes possible on a computer chip doubling every two years.

If that applies to TV sets, we can certainly do 10K already. The issue comes with heat generation from the high power required, storage for all the data, and the speed limits of current computer networks. There is a very large infrastructure required to get a new technology like this in place. It will come, but 8K will take another 8 years before its mature.


----------



## bhf3737 (Dec 1, 2017)

dolina said:


> What a time to be alive! Correct me if I am wrong but 10K is equivalent to 80 megapixels per frame!



The normal 10K aspect ratio should have 10,240 pixels width and 5,760 height (equivalent of 16:9 or 1.78:1 widescreen video), which is roughly 59 megapixels. Still camera with 3:2 aspect ratio should roughly have a 70 megapixel sensor to be able to capture 10K video. 
Actually 10K is not a TV standard yet. The only existing 10K TV so far has 21:9 aspect ratio at at 10,240x4,320 pixels. Capturing anamorphic look (2.39:1) 10K video requires a sensor of about 44 megapixels.
A 10,240 x 5,760 picture, is roughly equivalent to something between 73.7 MByte (RAW/DNG 10 bits/pixel) and 236 MByte (TIFF CMYK 4x8 bit/pixel). A typical 14bit raw will be about 103 MByte. Large capacity CFexpress drives will be needed to save 60-120 frame of this size per second. Today's typical 128Gbyte SD cards can hold about 20-30 seconds of 10K, 60P video!


----------



## brianftpc (Dec 1, 2017)

only 2 1/2 more years until canon releases the HDMI spec that was just replaced(hdmi 2.0) in their top of the line DSLR......bc accordng to them they couldnt do 4k hdmi out in 2016. Maybe canon will put 2.1 in a 6,000 camera in 2024!!!


----------



## 9VIII (Dec 1, 2017)

Most likely the 10K spec is there for content producers, and it’s entirely possible that there will never be a 10K capture device.
If anyone is going to move past 8K I’d bet on Christopher Nolan wanting a full 70mm 16K sensor for true “Digital IMAX” video recording.


----------



## Joakim (Dec 1, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > What a time to be alive! Correct me if I am wrong but 10K is equivalent to 80 megapixels per frame!
> ...



Moore's Law is on the verge of breaking down, and has slowed down in the last few years, due to quantum mechanics. Components are becoming so small that the electrons in charge of making a transistor state 1 or 0 are starting to jump to neighboring transistors instead. Or something like that.


----------



## rfdesigner (Dec 1, 2017)

My first thought is "good god.. how are they going to implement that".

I've just implemented a board with DDR3L and JESD204 on it and that was bad enough.

I'm guessing everyone should buy shares in Rogers Corp.


----------



## bhf3737 (Dec 1, 2017)

rfdesigner said:


> My first thought is "good god.. how are they going to implement that".



Currently Canon can move data out at about 60Mbps in its video product line which is better than many other competitors. Even the lowly XC-15 can do about 45Mbps. They have to increase their throughput 8 times to reach 480Mbps. I guess heat management will become more of an issue in chip design.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Dec 1, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > What a time to be alive! Correct me if I am wrong but 10K is equivalent to 80 megapixels per frame!
> ...


We have 8K cameras today (Red, Panavision, Sony) but the infrastructure means they are used to over-sample to 4K same is true of 6K. 8K and beyond is not really a display medium unless you want to sit or stand so close to the screen you cannot see the entire content in one go the best use in my mind is the expanded color gamut (REC. 2020 for instance). 8K is being pursued by manufacturers not consumers and whilst 8K will deliver even finer detail, moores law however doesn't always move the game on without other penalties.


----------



## rfdesigner (Dec 5, 2017)

bhf3737 said:


> rfdesigner said:
> 
> 
> > My first thought is "good god.. how are they going to implement that".
> ...



did you mean B or b..

there's almost an order of magnitude difference. 480Mbps doesn't strike me as that fast.

Anyway, IMHO at about 3~6Gbps (400~800MBps) you start picking up other costs.. as most of the cheap materials/connectors used in the electronics industry become too lossy. (though volume always reduces costs)

Our JESD204 link running 12Gbps demanded a microwave substrate PCB, quite a bit more expensive than the FR4 canon will be using in 99% of their gear at the moment.


----------



## bhf3737 (Dec 5, 2017)

rfdesigner said:


> bhf3737 said:
> 
> 
> > rfdesigner said:
> ...



Sorry I meant B (byte) rather than b (bit). about 45-60MB/s is what lower end cinema line delivers.


----------

